
Slack Announces New Slack Fund Companies - keithwhor
https://slackhq.com/introducing-7-new-slack-fund-companies-4b1ab9fd7a8a
======
saddington
This is a freight train and it doesn't seem to be stopping anytime soon...

------
jbhatab
This is a really interesting model. Can't wait to see how it works out.

~~~
lojack
Also curious to see how it works out, but this model isn't novel. Shopify has
done similar things in the past for its ecosystem. I ended up getting funded
to build a Shopify app, and they were pretty easy to work with. As far as I
can tell, this offering is no longer available.

~~~
phonon
You mean

[https://apps.shopify.com/](https://apps.shopify.com/) ?

~~~
jakelazaroff
I think GP meant that Shopify themselves actually funded their app, not just
that they built it on top of Shopify.

~~~
lojack
Correct, at some point in time Shopify was paying app developers to build apps
to put in their App store.

